
GNU awk 4.1.0 - lelf
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.lang.awk/QM51VPAlw4I
======
leif

        8. New arrays: SYMTAB, FUNCTAB, and PROCINFO["identifiers"]. SYMTAB allows 
           indirect access to any defined variable or array; it is possible to 
           "walk" the symbol table, if that should be necessary. 
    

Can't wait for the first "awk metaprogramming" tutorials....

~~~
knome
I don't know about metaprogramming, but you reminded me of a text regarding
AI...

<http://www.wra1th.plus.com/awk/awkfri.txt>

------
ams6110
awk is one of my favorite utilities. It's my go-to tool for any ad-hoc data
reformatting and quick reports. My latest use was taking CSV files of
transaction data from WePay and creating ledger [1] entries.

sed is pretty cool too but it feels a lot more arcane to me than awk.

[1] <http://www.ledger-cli.org/>

~~~
UNIXgod
sed is just a cut down version of ed. Natural evolution of UNIX syntax came
mainly from the 'one true' editor.

I use awk more as a anonymous function at the end of a pipeline nowadays and
mainly for small stuff where I'm too lazy to use cut or when grep sed and tr
may not be sufficient for complex filtering.

Surprised there isn't more of a response here on this site. Even users that
don't use awk directly use a language which has been directly influenced by it
like ruby and of course the original chainsaw perl.

------
taltman1
I love using gawk for slicing and dicing huge data files. The performance and
conciseness of an AWK script is hard to beat. For those interested in general
resources related to AWK programming, <http://awk.info/> is a great place to
start.

------
mooreds
Anyone know of example of some really big awk apps? The idea of plugging c
extensions into gawk is both intriguing and slightly terrifying.

~~~
mjcohen
I have written gawk apps of over 10,000 lines. One was a text formatter,
another was a simulator.

I also wrote a gawk program that generated a string over 300,000,000
characters long (yes - three hundred million). No problems (well, a few, but I
handled them).

gawk ftw!!!

------
wherestherepo
git repo anywhere?

~~~
wereHamster
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnu+awk+git+repository&l=1](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnu+awk+git+repository&l=1)

